

'You've got to find what you love' - Rexxar
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2005/june15/jobs-061505.html

======
xsmasher
When you're doing what you love, you'll have fun and you'll succeed.

The first time I heard "You have to find your bliss," it sounded like new-age
claptrap to me. It took time to sink in - the way I understand it now is that
someone who is dedicated to an idea will put in his blood, sweat, and tears;
and they'll probably have a great time to boot. That extra dedication will
lead to success, not in a mystical laws-of-attraction way, but in a concrete,
practice-makes perfect way.

------
hwijaya
This is no doubt one of the best speech i ever heard. It gives me a lot of new
perspectives when i heard it for the first time back in 2006. Here's the
video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-jKKp3NA>

